# Wild mice ruffing up poor Sandy!



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

So, the other night I heard a mouse chewing away in my closet and I quickly made sure that both of my mice were safely at home. And Sandy's dog biscuit that I had sitting outside of her cage was missing! A common street rat ruffian no good wild mouse took it!
I then emptied out my closet looking for the mouse and it had crawled into the foundation or into the walls or something because there was a hole in the corner of my closet on the floor. rrr
So I gave up and went to bed.
and last night I awoke in the dead of night to my poor Sandy squeeking up a panic and that mouse was in her cage trying to impregnate her! The wild mice are so small they can easily get between the bars of her cage.
I've been trying to catch it, I chased it for a half an hour from different ends of my dresser, back and forth, last night at one!

I just can't believe it. I hope Sandy doesn't fall for his living-on-the-edge lifestyle and his good-for-nothing street tricks. She just has to understand, he can't support her, she'll end up with fifty children living in a trailer, and on welfare.
Sigh


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Get a new cage. Now. And move the mice to a different part of the house until you do, away from the wild mouse.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Careful wild mice are packed with fleas, mites and lice!

Can't you move your cage up somewhere high out the way, or to a different room?

I had a wild mouse loose in my room once, but i didn't have other pets in there, it was under my bed somewhere which had sliding doors on the front and the only exit was a small gap at the end, so i put a strip of fly paper on the floor with food on the other side, and awoke at 5am that night to find it stuck to the paper, sounds cruel but it worked, i was the living dead and chucked it outside on the grass after peeling it off, but he was so sticky he couldn't run away, so i put him under a bucket and left it thinking the cold would kill him anyway (was October and freeeeeezing), but sure enough next morning he was sat looking at me...more awake and with my feelings back, i looked into his eyes and remembered 'its illegal to release vermin back into the wild' so he stayed for the rest of his days :roll:

Not much relevance to this thread, but now you know my story :lol:


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh and may i recommend that Sandy files for CSA :lol:


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

very funny! 

I keep my mice in the garage, and i use mouse poison traps from the garden centre to get rid of wild mice - these are safe enough to use in your bedroom. They're from Rentokill, small translucent plastic boxes, a hole at each end and two blobs of blue poison paste inside. The mice love it and go straight for it rather than the sacks of food i have sitting around. And then they die... ha.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

You need to move your pet away from the wild vermin to protect her from disease. And then deal with the infestation. Chances are you have more then one. Try to find where they are getting in and block it. Then trap/poison/borrow a cat whatever to deal with them.


----------



## snailnose (Jul 8, 2009)

THAT HARLET

you just let her know that if she hangs out with this, this, cigarette-smoking, leather-jacket-wearing, no-good hoodlum that IM NOT PAYING FOR HER COLLEGE AND YOU KNOW WHAT I'LL JUST

ILL JUST

PICK UP THE BOTTLE AGAIN


----------



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

Poor Sandy.
I had killed several mice and then I didn't see any for a while, so I moved her back.
And she was in a buck's cage.
But a mouse went in there, fought with the buck and his ears are even more shredded than before.
And one of them...like. bit or something, sandy's private area. 
And she was bleeding 
It was so horrible.
Sandy is in the bathtub in her cage and the floor where the hole was has been sealed.

And she isn't tame at all anymore, when I walk in the room, she gets distressed and runs into her house.

I feel so guilty


----------

